# Dropping head when cantering



## Olliepoppy (4 September 2014)

Now we are just getting out into the stubble fields I'm getting the first chance to do some proper cantering with my 6 year old cob.  (I've done a wee bit in his schooling field but it's usually only half a large circle before he breaks back into trot). He hangs his head really low when cantering, is this just because he is young and unbalanced and needs more practice? Is there anything I can do to encourage his head to lift? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 September 2014)

Some horses do that naturally. I quite like it.


----------



## Olliepoppy (4 September 2014)

It's too low though, makes me feel he's going to faceplant at any minute!


----------



## FubsyMog (4 September 2014)

In my (albeit limited) experience, cobs often do this - I think every cob I've ever ridden has done it. He's likely on his forehand due to being a) young and b) a cob, and down goes the head. It can be a bit disconcerting if they carry it really low. I have ridden a few who would get the head low then buck/tank off, or nearly fall on their face as they've got so much weight over the front end. So, although he may always have a naturally lower head carriage, these are a few things to be aware of, to ensure you remain in control of the situation.


----------



## Olliepoppy (4 September 2014)

He's the opposite in trot, carries his head quite high.. But yes it is a bit disconcerting as I feel he's almost about to go into a forward roll lol


----------



## JillA (4 September 2014)

I would think it is a young and unbalanced thing - he is carrying more weight on his forehand than a more balanced horse, and cobs do tend to be on the forehand unless you work hard at it. Lots of transitions and circles will get him to step under more with his hinds and carry more weight behind, but it will take time and lots of schooling (which you can do out and about, to make it more fun for both of you)


----------



## Olliepoppy (4 September 2014)

He's the opposite in trot, carries his head quite high.. But yes it is a bit disconcerting as I feel like he's almost about to go into a forward roll lol


----------



## FubsyMog (4 September 2014)

Schooling, as JillA says will help, but in the interim, keep your wits about you and don't allow his head going down to drag you forward. Keeping a stead, rhythmic pace helps - this type tend to bowl along getting faster and faster, and therefore more unbalanced. Keep a good position yourself.


----------



## Redders (5 October 2014)

My mare is only young and we are working in canter, she does this on her left rein, my instructor told me it was because she is unbalanced and so doesn't know how to take herself 'forward' in the canter, so just drops her head and hopes she is getting it right! So now I raise my hands slightly (I do this On a loose ish rein so I am not holding her up but just offering support) and push her forward with my seat and leg aids, and yay, head comes up to a nice normal carriage! 

Alternatively he could just be putting his head down and tanking off out of excitement, so try keeping him really calm in areas you want to canter, walk him through a few days in a row, then canter, then trot, then walk etc.


----------



## Olliepoppy (5 October 2014)

Thanks redders, we also think it is because he is unbalanced, he does it occasionally when he is in trot also, especially up or down hill. He actually canters better when he is excited or not sure of what horse eating monsters lay in front of him up the field  then we get a beautiful head up light canter. I guess it will just take time and lots of transitions, will have a go at your technique. my instructor recommends a half halt then leg and seat


----------

